# Best Big Wheeled Folding Bike?



## JCroxton1 (10 Jun 2015)

As the title suggests, I'm after a big wheeled folding bike for the OH as she's started commuting by train into Exeter. She's tried the Brompton style but she doesn't feel too comfortable with the small wheels, the price is quite off-putting too!

We're based just out of Exeter, and I'd rather shop local than online, but does anyone know what decent big wheeled folding bikes are available that wouldn't break the bank..?

Thanks


----------



## Origamist (10 Jun 2015)

Tern Node?


----------



## AlanTh (10 Jun 2015)

I've had a Montague Boston 8 for two years now and am very happy with it.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/montague/boston-8-folding-bike-ec037058


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2015)

Tern Joe (26" wheels) or Eclipse (24"). The Dahon Cadenza (26") is good, had one that got nicked, but I'd go for a decent older model rather than the current one as they've downgraded a lot of components & folders this size are heavy enough as it is.

Has the OH tried a 20" wheel bike? They might make her feel a bit more comfortable, but will fold a lot smaller than the bikes mentioned. Probably lighter too.


----------



## JCroxton1 (11 Jun 2015)

She's got her mind set on a 26" wheeled bike. I'm aware they're not guaranteed to be accepted on trains but worst case: if some jobsworth wont let her on, it's not the end of the world to leave it locked at the station and walk the last leg of the journey - enhancing the need for something low cost just in case some scally has it away. 

Have heard of the Cadenza and the Tern Joe, both seem good options. The Montague is lovely but a bit above budget I'm afraid. I'll try and find a local dealer who have stock of the Tern and/or Cadenza so she can have a test ride. Feel free to add more suggestions!.. the more the merrier!


----------



## mcgregor (11 Jun 2015)

how about a bickerton docklands 1824


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Jun 2015)

I have the Cadenza 8 (Alfine), 2006 model. It is very comfortable and smooth and an excellent urban commuter. I hardly ever fold mine, only for occasional car travel. You need a tool and daily use may cause excessive wear. Folded size is not really useful for rail travel, since it is quite wide. It shortens the length effectively but is quite a handful to carry and manipulate
Weight is OK but not lightweight.
Rear rack eyelets are located very high up the stays so you need an short rack.

Consider a 24" folder such as Tern Eclipse for an easier package


----------



## Kell (15 Jun 2015)

Hi there,

I've had three full size folders since about 2006/7. And each was used daily on a journey that involved the bike being folded to put in the back of a car, unfolded and ridden to the station, folded for the train ride, unfolded to ride to work. Then the opposite on the return leg.

The first was a Rabbit.de bike. I can't find any reference to these online anymore (and I'm new so can't post pics). This was pretty good. Upgraded quite a lot on it, but I thought it looked good as it was essentially identical to the then Dahon Matrix frame. Easy to fold, no tools required and was ready to ride in less than two seconds.

I binned this however after someone knocked both me and bike flying on Marble Arch roundabout.

I then bought a 2009 Dahon Matrix - with the lockjaw system. Had terrible trouble with the wheels on this and snapped spoke after spoke after spoke. Eventually I bought a new set of wheels and they've been fine ever since - suggesting that the originals were badly built.

Unfortunately, one of the welds started to crack a bit and because Dahon no longer existed, I couldn't get anyone to honour the frame warranty.

This took a little longer to fold as it needed an allen key in two places, but still less than 15 seconds - though it did mean having to get the allen key out every time and put it back afterwards.

So while I was faffing about trying to sort that out, I bought a SH 2008 Dahon Matrix - this is the one that was identical to the first Rabbit.de. Rode that for about a year and then the seat tube cracked.

Went back to my 2009 - figured where the weld was coming apartr didn't look structural. So rode that and finally, the small crack in the weld turned into a huge crack in the frame.

I prefer the ride, looks and position of the bigger wheeled bikes, but am unsure what to get next.

The obvious replacement would be a Tern Joe, but the Bickerton Docklands looks identical in design ( and I prefer the way it looks).

In the back of my mind however, is the thought that in 4/5 years, they may also suffer from aluminium fatigue.

So I'm coming around to the idea of a Brompton (hence registering on this site looking for advice). I think it would be so much easier, better built, less likely to cause grief on the train. So I've hired one to see if I can get on with it and so far I really like it. Takes much longer to fold and unfold, but isn't that much slower (it was actually quicker on my route this morning).

Is there anywhere near you that does the scheme? I resisted the idea of them before riding one.


----------

